# Antec 300, What to do?



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

Antec 300 Case
Radeon 5850
R.Jaw Series Ram
3.2 Quad Core
WD Black Edition
750TX Corsair

Idle in BIOS: CPU around 41-44 degrees C

After 1 hour of World of Warcraft using CPUID Monitor: CPU: 47 degrees while the GPU is around 69 degrees C....

Is this normal, low, high..?



Anyways, my case has:

*2 Front Intake fans-120mm
*1 Side opening for a fan-120mm although it's empty right right. 
*1 Tri-Cool Rear Exhaust Fan- 120
*1 Tri-Cool Top Exhaust fan-140mm


I heard that if you replace the 2 front intake fans, they can't be thicker than 25mm or they won't fit.


If I replaced the fans, would my system Be alot more quiet and provide better cooling options..? Also, the side fan, do you do an intake or exhaust, and if it's intake, what do you use for a dust trap? Right now I just have paper covering the hole so dust can't get in! 


If so, what are some LED fans that would do the trick?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That temperature isn't bad. Your GPU will run at temps higher than that.

Are you using a stock cooler on the CPU? What temperature is the room where your computer is?

A few things to help you cool your system a little better. Remove one of the front intake fans. Leave only the one supplying cool air over the HDDs.

Turn your exhaust fans up a notch to increase the negative pressure inside your case, this will allow cool air to be drawn into the case from the other openings, which will drop temps across the board, but the GPU would benefit the most from the air being drawn in from the opening right above it.

If you insist on having two intake fans, move one to the opening in the side panel above the GPU. Turn at least the top exhaust to High and leave the rear at Medium. Any intake fan should be on low speed only. You want to keep a negative pressure in the case to draw air through the vents to cool components. Positive pressure will cause hot air to pool in a traditional tower configuration, especially under the GPU where it draws it's air for cooling.


----------



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

It is the stock cooler for the CPU & the temp in the room is around 67-69 degrees F..

I currently have the 2-front intake fans at low, side panel holes by GPU covered up so no dust/air is getting in, Top Exhaust fan at medium and the rear exhaust fan at high.


Wouldn't it make sense to leave the 2 front intake fans and just add another side panel intake fan?.... while leaving the exhaust fans at med or high?


Anyways, what could a good dust filter for my side panel be? And also, with the exhaust fans at med.high, it would be nice to get after market fans so to keep it quiet...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi pcshootshed :wave:

Try removing the paper off the side-panel hole and see what your temps are (Dust will get in anyway, through the gaps and holes in the case) - You could also try fitting a side-fan exhausting the warm/hot air out, that would likely drop your temps by several degrees too.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Normally I would agree with WereBo... But from personal experience (I own the 300), the side opening is in the perfect spot to inject some cool air right into the space below the GPU where warm air tends to pool.

The primary purpose of case fans are to 
A - Remove hot air from the case.
B - Effectively cool components.

IMHO, it makes absolutely NO sense to have too many intake fans. Stay away from dust filters if you are serious about your computer. Regular cleanings (and keeping the area around your computer clean) will do more than a dust filter.


----------



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

Why stay away from dust filters..? I was thinking a dryer sheet would do the the trick, but I may be completely wrong? haha

What kind of fan would you recommend for the side panel?

and, will I see a difference replacing all the other fans, or will the only difference be noise level?


or...just get a cpu cooler and a side fan?


brands?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

How are your temperatures looking?

The reason I mentioned the dust filter, is they will just get clogged with dust, restricting airflow. Regular cleanings are the best way to keep your PC clean and cool.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One of my PC's is in a 300 and I have only the rear fan working. In the summer I turn on the front fan. Side fans generally do more to disturb airflow than they do to help.


----------

